

Ask HN: Recommendations for Non-Fiction Techie Audio Books - hoopism

I have a long commute and am a history&#x2F;tech&#x2F;startup junkie.  Just finished The The Ultimate History of Video Games (which was a fascinating blend of history, business and tech).<p>Looking for recommendations from HN readers.<p>Cheers.
======
eswat
Masters of Doom by David Kushner. It’s about the history of id Software and
its founders. The audiobook is narrated by Wil Wheaton and he does a killer
job at it.

